# acrylic gloss lacquer + birch ply = disappointing results.



## UTMonkey (26 Aug 2013)

Hi All,

l am very new to applying lacquers but I thought I would use it on a plane cabinet I am building (not worthy of a WIP).

Anyway, here is what I have done.

1. Sand board to 240 grit.
2. Apply Chestnut acrylic sanding sealer.
3. After 20 minutes have a gentle rub with an Abranet 400. Wipe with tack cloth.
4. Apply Chestnut acrylic gloss lacquer
5. After 20 minutes, another gentle rub with the 400 grit. Wipe with tack cloth.
6. Repeat 4 to 5 twice more.

At this stage I do have a smooth finish, but nothing that I would describe as gloss.

I decide to apply some black bison wax, this does improve matters a bit but doesn't wow me.

Is birch ply a bad first timber to try this with?


Thanks in advance.

Mark


----------



## CHJ (26 Aug 2013)

No expert on finishing but my reaction would have been to wait until the lacquer had cured well (next day for multiple coats not minutes) and then use burnishing cream to polish surface rather than just waxing.


----------



## pip1954 (31 Aug 2013)

hi there are a lot of reasons first how much paint are you putting on maybe spray heavier coats or spray first coat of base coat leave it to set then spray base coat again if you look in to the light as you spray you should be able to see the paint as you spray it needs to lay on the wood and flow are you using thinners once base coat has a fair coat then gloss with thinners and try to watch as you spray to judge the amount of paint you apply to make it join up (lay as a coat) best way is to spray flat boards easier ,
just reread your thread are you using aerosols ?
pip


----------



## MIGNAL (1 Sep 2013)

Birch Ply = tends to be rather plain, uninteresting wood. You might be better off with the soft waxy look rather than a hard gloss appearance.


----------

